#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Navisworks Updater for AVEVA PDMS

## ehsan_n5

An interface for AVEVA PDMS and Autodesk Navisworks. 


Perform any model's modifications in Navisworks just by one click! 
Available for AVEVA PDMS 12.0, 12.1 and Autodesk Navisworks 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017.

Tutorial videos link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Navisworks Updater for AVEVA PDMS

----------


## unni

Thanks

----------

